# Trading in my spec today....



## 4nismospeed (Sep 7, 2004)

Today is a sad day..I love my car but my wife is pregnant and we needed to cut back on expenses so today the spec is gone. Had it forsale for about two months and no one really ever showed interest so I was forced to trade it in on something cheaper. I'll be picking up a 98 hyundai accent hatchback with a ground pounding 92 horsepower. I'll be back in the Nissan camp has soon as I can. Jim


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Dang, thats harsh.....


----------



## 4nismospeed (Sep 7, 2004)

The car itself is no comparison to the spec but is actually fun to drive. Heck it doesn't even have power steering and it weighs around 2200lbs giving it a gokart like handling ability even stock. Feels like I can put it anywhere I want in a corner. I also sold hyundai parts for 3 years and I know that the car and drivetrain is pretty much bullet proof and dirt cheap to maintain so I guess it ain't all bad. All the scoupe turbo parts bolt on also so I might go that way if funds allow. Jim


----------



## B.A.J. (Jan 30, 2004)

4nismospeed said:


> Today is a sad day..I love my car but my wife is pregnant and we needed to cut back on expenses so today the spec is gone. Had it forsale for about two months and no one really ever showed interest so I was forced to trade it in on something cheaper. I'll be picking up a 98 hyundai accent hatchback with a ground pounding 92 horsepower. I'll be back in the Nissan camp has soon as I can. Jim


Man that really sucks that you have to get rid of your spec v. how much did you get the trade in for. But this is one of the main reasons why i got the car is for a family car(kinda). 4 doors cheaper insurance.
Josh


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

Thats gotta stink, but putting your family first is the right thing to do.


----------



## B.A.J. (Jan 30, 2004)

1900 said:


> Thats gotta stink, but putting your family first is the right thing to do.


True that.
Josh


----------



## NIUPonyBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Ouch no matter what you are driving going to a 98 Hyundai is brutal. Hope all is well for your wife.

John


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

Growing up sucks at any age.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

I totally agree that family comes first and I understand your decision however, I would whore myself before doing that (seriously). Maybe become a fulltime sperm donor (I heard they actually pay you for that in the US) or put out a rap album or somethin'! Anything but give up my baby (my red 04 Spec V that is). Man, I don't believe in God but you'll be in my prayers nonetheless.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

1900 said:


> Thats gotta stink, but putting your family first is the right thing to do.


Very well said.


----------

